# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χρώματα τοξικά για πουλιά

## Catherine13

Γεια σς!θα ηθελα τη βοηθεια σας. Παιρνω πολυ συχνα παιχνιδια για τα lovebird μου ομως θα ηθελα να μαθωω
Αν υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να καταλαβω αν ειναι τοξικα. Πολλοι θα πουν "αφφου ειναι απο πετ σοπ δεν γινεται να 
Ειναι τοξικα" κι ομως εχω δει αμετρητα παιχνιδια που ειναι επικινδυνα για πουλια. Επισης, εχτες πηρα ενα καινουργιο παιχνιδι και το εβρασα για τυχον μικροβια.
Ομως τα χρωματα εφυγαν απο τα ξυλινα μερη. Αυτο το καθιστα τοξικο; σημαινει κατι επικινδυνο το γεγονος οτι εφυγαν τα χρωματα;

----------


## xrisam

Αθήνα μπορείς να δεις εδώ :

*Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για μικρούς-μεσαίους παπαγάλους*

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα!! Εξαρτάται τι βαφές χρησιμοποιούν τα παιχνίδια. Όντως δεν είναι όλα ασφαλή ακόμα και αν πωλούνται σε πετ σοπ. Πάντως μπορείς πολύ εύκολα να φτιάξεις μόνη σου παιχνίδια που θα είναι απολύτως ασφαλή με πολύ απλά υλικά. Καλαμάκια, λευκό χαρτί Α4, χαρτόνι, πλαστικό κλπ. Αν δεις αυτό που σου παρέθεσε η Χρύσα πιο πάνω θα πάρεις πολλές ιδέες. Βγαίνουν φθηνότερα και ξέρεις σίγουρα τι υπάρχει "μέσα" τους για να μην ανησυχείς!

----------


## Catherine13

Το ξερω και πτοσπαθω να φτιαχνω. Μαλιστα εχω φτιαξει ενα που το λατρευουν. Ομως ηθελα να τους παρω κι ενα ετοιμο γιατι ειναι πολυχρωμο και μου φανηκε ενδιαφερον. Το γεγονος οτι ξεβαψε ειναι προβλημα?
Ευχαριστω για το σαιτ θα το κοιταξω αμεσως

----------


## CaptainChoco

Υποθέτω πως και οι οικολογικές βαφές θα ξεβάψουν αν τις βάλεις για ώρα σε βραστό νερό. Πιστεύω πως θα είναι ασφαλές αλλά αν θέλεις περίμενε λίγο και τη γνώμη άλλων παιδιών που έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ίσως αγοραστά παιχνίδια!  :Happy:  

(Μην ανοίγεις νέα θέματα με το ίδιο περιεχόμενο, ότι απορία σχετική ρώτησε την εδώ για να υπάρχουν κάπου συγκεντρωμένα!  :Happy:  )

----------


## Ariadni

Ναι ειναι ασφαλη! Εχω χρησιμοποιησει κι εγω στο παρελθον και ειχαν ξεβαψει καμποσο αλλα το πουλακι ηταν μια χαρα! Απλα αυτες οι μπογιες δεν ειναι τοσο "σταθερες" οσο οι αλλες.. 

Στάλθηκε από το D6603 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Catherine13

Εχετε δικιο δεν επρεπε να ανοιξω 3 θεματα απλα ο λογος που το εκανα ηταν γιατι δεν μου εμφανιζονταν πουθενα και νομιζα πως εγω εκανα κατι λαθος και δεν δημοσιευονταν. Τελικα απλα τα ειχα βαλει σε λαθος κατηγορια κ καποιος μου τα μετεφερε και δεν το εβλεπα.
Ευχαρισω για ολες τις απαντησεις. Το παιχνιδι το εβαλα τελικα αφου βεβαιωθω οτι δεν ηταν τοξικο

----------

